# Prior Learning Assessment Review( PLAR ) FAQs



## Enzo (3 May 2006)

So, what's the current ETA for a PLAR these days? I'm entering my 2nd month, getting the "next week" from CFRC, so, anyone got a ball park figure to toss around?

I'm an old hand with the waiting game, just trying to keep my morale up, see where the responses may fall within my personal betting pool.

Cheers....


----------



## Wookilar (3 May 2006)

Having just gone through that last year, and helping a few others with it this year, the answer is .....

Depends. One of the biggest variables will be which school/college/university/academy (etc) you received your qualification from. If it was someplace that already has had dealings with the Forces (RMC, U of M, Mun, what used to be NSIT, etc) it will potentially be quicker and more pain free. However, if your qualification comes from an institution that the CF has never heard of, it will take some time. The process is not straight forward if an equivalency has not already been determined it will take some time.


----------



## Enzo (8 May 2006)

The majority of the information is in house. I have some prior education/training in trades, but I don't think that would be much of an issue. I have a commercial pilot's license, but I'm returning to the army so I doubt that would come into consideration. I'm returning to the infantry as an NCM, so I'd like to believe that it won't go past 2 months.

I don't mind the waiting, but a timeline would be nice. I keep hearing "soon." I love that.


----------



## nate (21 Sep 2006)

hello to anyone who can answer my question.  The recruiting centre told me that I need to have a prior learning assesment done in Borden because I have prior service.  I am wondering how long this usually takes.  I was told that Borden is entitled to 60 days to make a decision, but I just wanted to know if I can expect a long wait (2 months) or if things are going through quickly.

thanks,
nate


----------



## LeonTheNeon (21 Sep 2006)

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5031/1_e.asp

Doesn't really talk about the time frame of PLAR here, but tons of other info.  I couldn't find anything time frame related.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Sep 2006)

In your case, this is probably tied to your Verification of Former Servie - they need to see what has changed since you left, and determine what qualifications they can grant you on enrolment.  If you've taken any civvy-side courses or maintained any technical skills since your release (and can document them) those factors may also come into play.

Timelines depend on who is tasked to do the assessment(s), what else they have going on, and how long ago you served - if they have to dust off 1973 course standards, it might take a while...


----------



## nate (22 Sep 2006)

my release date was Jan. 05 (medical category change that has just been resolved, long story).  i graduated BMQ and was partially through my SQ course when my category changed.  so the only qualifications i have are BMQ.  So is the prior learning assesment just to see if i will be granted a recruit school by-pass?  If that is it, can I assume that a decision will be make quickly, if they are not back logged in Borden?


----------



## dapaterson (22 Sep 2006)

That should be (relatively) painless, unless you're applying for a skilled trade with civilian training and experience (say, for example, you're a mechanic on civvy street applying to be a vehicle technician).


----------



## nate (23 Sep 2006)

On civvy street i am a ticketed welder, but i applied for 291 comm resch op. since that trade's occupational medical category matches my changed category. And i have no related 291 experience at all.  thanks for your posts, hope everything moves quickly.


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

better than starting a new thread...

Anyone know what unit in Borden does the PLAR?


----------



## kabogadil (1 Jun 2008)

My file was on PLAR for 2 months, and that was quick because before it was put on PLAR, I was told that my papers will be cleared fairly quickly.  I finished at University of Toronto and had all my license, diplomas and certifications.  During in which your file is on PLAR, they may ask for more paperwork. In my case, I had to drop off something at least once a week.


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Jun 2008)

PLAR's are sent to CFRG in Borden and if it's simple then they process within two weeks. CFRG in Borden can only grant a basic training bypass called RSBP or IAP bypass based on past military service. ALL other qualifications must get submitted to the Managing Authority of that particular trade.

As an example: You have a civilian licence as a mechanic then CFSEME who teaches vehicle techs has to review the PLAR to determine what if any credit you will get and any training you can bypass.

So it depends on the qualification you are seeking and how detailed the PLAR is how long it takes.


----------



## aussiechangover (2 Jun 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned with time frames for these i'm still waiting for mine to be finished and it's been 14 months now, although I did hand them about 500 pieces of paper. It will start off slowly then when you are enlisted it may take a little more prompting to people to continue to chase it up for you.


----------



## Sigger (2 Jun 2008)

I am just trying to get back in the forces - same trade. I have ql3. I was told it would take 2 days. But it has been 2 months.
My old Sgt told me to contact them to make the file priority.

We shall see.


----------



## muffin (2 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> better than starting a new thread...
> 
> Anyone know what unit in Borden does the PLAR?



PLAR for Military qual is done by DLM at CDA in Kingston. 
http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/DLI/engraph/services/accred/cfmep/cfmep_e.asp

PLAR for University equivalences is done by the PLAR section of DCS at RMC.
http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003_daccred_e.html


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

I was advised by kingston CFRC staff that my PLAR is in Borden...
Thanks all for the info.

I would assume, from speaking with my BOR pre release, and from most other sources, that the whole re application process should be speedy, as the fact that A. I was out a year; B. I am in sup res; and b. All my docs (MPRR, Med docs ets) were available at my unit.

But I suppose I shall continue the old game: watch and shoot.


----------



## scott_gallant (13 Oct 2009)

I have been waiting for quite a while for the results of my PLAR that the CF is doing as I curently work as a med lab tech which they consider a skilled trade. They told me today that they are hoping to look at it this week but can tell me that I am medically fit, so the PLAR is the only thing they are waiting for.  Can anyone point me in any direction for more information on the PLAR, timelines, etc. I did a search, and can f ind lots on PLAR, but it seems as though it is mostly when people are going from reserve to reg force. I am hoping to get into basic in November, as I know of at least one person that found out today that their start date is Nov 23/09.

Thanks


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

Much like everything else about the recruiting process, times can vary. Especially with something like a PLA from a civilian qualification. The only case in which I would expect someone to have the exact same processing time as you would be if they had the exact same qualifications as you, being processed by the same person, with the same amount of back-log on his/her desk, at the same time of year, when they're in the same mood. 

Seriously, you've been given an estimate of hopefully sometime this week. That's about as good of a guess as you're going to get from anyone.


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

For a PLAR we send all your information on education and work experience to the Managing Authority of the trade (Career Manager's office) and he/she makes a decision on what you get offered based on the trade and trade specs. It could take a few weeks while the MA looks at all the info. It's out of the hands of the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## British Army (15 Oct 2009)

Mine took about 3-months.


----------



## Biathloneil (15 Oct 2009)

Mine took about 3.5 months. Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## elitesouljah (28 Jul 2010)

Hey guys, 
Im new to the forum. I recently applied for MP and they said they are waiting for a PLAR to be done and then they can give me a job offer. What is a PLAR, and how long does it usually take. I am so anxious to know if I am going to be accepted or not


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jul 2010)

The gospel according to DAOD 5031-1, _Canadian Forces Military Equivalencies Program_
*LINK*

*PLAR*
PLAR is the formal process used to evaluate, accept and recognize prior learning.

An evaluation is conducted to establish to what extent the prior learning equates to the learning outcomes and standards of current CF training and education.

In some cases the conduct of PLAR may not be organizationally feasible or cost-effective.


The link -- up there in green -- will provide some fun-filled reading for you


----------



## elitesouljah (28 Jul 2010)

thank you so much. do you think if I have reached this point that I will be accepted?


----------



## Haggis (28 Jul 2010)

elitesouljah said:
			
		

> thank you so much. do you think if I have reached this point that I will be accepted?



I'm guessing that you have some type of past military or law enforcement experience that has made a PLAR necessary?   In that case, your acceptance, and at what level of training, rank, pay etc. depends on the results of the PLAR.


----------



## Chrispi (28 Jul 2010)

One quick question for the OP...

The requirements for application as a MP is either a Police Foundations Diploma, OR a Law and Security Administration Diploma.  Which do you have?

I received a call yesterday informing me that they were waiting for a PLAR.  I assume (Yes-I know the acronym) it's because I have a LASA diploma from 15 years ago, prior to Police Foundations existing, and they would like to determine if the educational training is similar.  In most cases it is, however, some of the more recent LASA programs have a defined difference from PF courses.

At the very least, it means that someone is looking at our files, which unless you've been told otherwise, is probably a good thing.

Good Luck!


----------



## agc (28 Jul 2010)

A PLAR can take several days to several months depending on the backlog, and how familiar the management authority is with the education/training in question.

Military Police applicants have to have their processing completed, the PLAR done, and then go to a board for further interviews and such in Ontario.  Consult your recruiting centre on the status of your processing and see if they plan on sending you up for the next board.


----------



## Chrispi (28 Jul 2010)

agc said:
			
		

> A PLAR can take several days to several months depending on the backlog, and how familiar the management authority is with the education/training in question.
> 
> Military Police applicants have to have their processing completed, the PLAR done, and then go to a board for further interviews and such in Ontario.  Consult your recruiting centre on the status of your processing and see if they plan on sending you up for the next board.




Well, if that's the case, it seems everyone goes through the PLAR process.  I've not heard any date for MPAC other than Oct/Nov, so it seems that the PLAR would be done in time to determine if we would be accepted to the next MPAC or perhaps the one after.

To the OP - I was also asked to provide a Drivers Abstract, which if you've not already done, will be a requirement.  In Ontario you can get it done for $30 online and it will be sent via E-mail in .pdf format within 24hours.  The recruiter said to print it off and bring it in, although, it will not have a genuine seal or signature to ensure it's valid, I assume it's a document they will verify as legitimate after submission.

General Question:
When speaking to the recruiter yesterday, I asked about the three MP References and when/if they would be needed.  I've already been through the CFAT, interview, and had my references checked from my original application.  When I asked about the MP References, the recruiter was somewhat puzzled by the question, and stated he'd not processed a MP application in awhile, and was unsure when in the process I would be needing them.  He recommended that I bring them in with my abstract, but stated he'd submitted files for MPAC review without them present.  My fear is that I will submit my MP References now, and find out that later in the process I will need to re-submit them because they are outdated.

Here is the reference form and accompanying questions, unfortunately I could not find a time-line as to when they were needed.
Any information or link to some defined dates or time-line would be appreciated.

http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/adm/pdp-pps/doc/cfpmsy-pmfcvs-eng.pdf


Regards,


----------



## agc (28 Jul 2010)

Chrispi said:
			
		

> Well, if that's the case, it seems everyone goes through the PLAR process.  I've not heard any date for MPAC other than Oct/Nov, so it seems that the PLAR would be done in time to determine if we would be accepted to the next MPAC or perhaps the one after.
> 
> To the OP - I was also asked to provide a Drivers Abstract, which if you've not already done, will be a requirement.  In Ontario you can get it done for $30 online and it will be sent via E-mail in .pdf format within 24hours.  The recruiter said to print it off and bring it in, although, it will not have a genuine seal or signature to ensure it's valid, I assume it's a document they will verify as legitimate after submission.
> 
> ...



PLARs are done whenever the applicant has any kind of post secondary education or training, prior service, or any other reason that might be in the applicant's interest.  All MPs have to have one done because post secondary is an entrance requirement.

You should not wait to submit your reference letters.


----------



## elitesouljah (29 Jul 2010)

I have my police foundations diploma, passed the initial screen for the CF (CFAT, interview, medical, etc.) completed MPAC in June, when I called them they said that I did pass my MPAC and have been selected and is just waiting for a PLAR to be done to give me a job offer. After reading about PLAR I think I got accepted however my fingers are crossed until the day that everything is official. What is worrying me is that it is taking long it has been 7 weeks since my MPAC, one of the applicants that was at my MPAC said he had a job offer 10 days after our MPAC.


----------



## elitesouljah (29 Jul 2010)

about references I have never seen that form or have been asked to submit that in


----------



## Nauticus (29 Jul 2010)

elitesouljah said:
			
		

> about references I have never seen that form or have been asked to submit that in


If you haven't completed your reference check, your background check is likely not complete either.


----------



## elitesouljah (29 Jul 2010)

so that reference check is a requirement? at what point were we supposed to hand that in


----------



## agc (29 Jul 2010)

elitesouljah said:
			
		

> so that reference check is a requirement? at what point were we supposed to hand that in



Ideally you would submit the documents for the background check with the rest of the application.

You need to have satisfactory results on a credit check, criminal records check, reference checks, etc before you can be enrolled.


----------



## elitesouljah (30 Jul 2010)

I just remember handing in all my paper work, when I called CFRC Toronto this week I asked them if I am missing anything and they said no, all they said was that they are waiting on a PLAR, but when I checked out the link above for the references I have never saw those sheets before.


----------



## agc (30 Jul 2010)

If you think there is something wrong with your file, there is only one thing to do about it.


----------



## Otis (30 Jul 2010)

Chrispi said:
			
		

> General Question:
> When speaking to the recruiter yesterday, I asked about the three MP References and when/if they would be needed.  I've already been through the CFAT, interview, and had my references checked from my original application.  When I asked about the MP References, the recruiter was somewhat puzzled by the question, and stated he'd not processed a MP application in awhile, and was unsure when in the process I would be needing them.  He recommended that I bring them in with my abstract, but stated he'd submitted files for MPAC review without them present.  My fear is that I will submit my MP References now, and find out that later in the process I will need to re-submit them because they are outdated.
> 
> Here is the reference form and accompanying questions, unfortunately I could not find a time-line as to when they were needed.
> ...



The Recruiter was confused because that is a VERY old form that we haven't used in the last three years. Don't worry about it, you don't need it ... your other references were used.


----------



## elitesouljah (5 Aug 2010)

Good news guys, so I didnt need those reference letters after all. I got the call today and have been offered employment. I am going for BMQ in November!!!!!!!! I am feeling good.


----------



## Bubbs25 (29 Nov 2010)

Good day,

I am just wondering if any one out there can tell me the process that happens on a PLAR?  How long does it take for a decision on the PLAR and if anyone has any info that could help me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Bubbs_25


----------



## Biohazardxj (29 Nov 2010)

Depending on what you are looking to get credit for it could take days to months.  Your OR should have the PLAR form and will be able to help you complete it.  The more documentation you provide the better.  IE:  Course Reports, Academic Transcripts, etc.  Again, it all depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## MedCorps (29 Nov 2010)

DAOD 5031-1 also talks about the PLAR process and may be of some assistance. 

MC


----------



## Wookilar (30 Nov 2010)

Like SGT-RMSCLK says...it depends.

An academic PLAR at RMC, with credits from a Canadian university, can be done in a week (usually 3-4 weeks).

A qualification PLAR from LFDTS (I have no idea who does the Airforce or Navy PLARs) takes months, and that's if all your course reports are together and your justification is strong. They consult/get recommendations from the respective schools, look over course equivalencies, see which outdated courses translate to what new qual, etc. It can be fairly complicated, hence takes more time.

Wook


----------



## Greymatters (30 Nov 2010)

For whom is the PLAR for - RMC?  University? Other organization?  Time and expectations differ depending on who it is...

Oh and BTW,  its supposed to be Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition - unless the CF has recently created their own definition of PLAR?


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2011)

I am applying to the CF, my trade is not forecasted to be open until OCT 1 . I have previous time in (1year) I have BMQ but do not have any QL3 qualifications. Can a PLAR be requested by CFRC if my application has been submitted but has yet to be processed? I am looking to be granted BMQ bypass. 
Thanks


----------



## MikeL (28 Mar 2011)

Call the Recruiting Centre and talk to them about Recruit School By Pass


----------



## agc (28 Mar 2011)

How long ago did you release?


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2011)

Ive been trying for about a week to contact my CFRC but i assume they must be swamped with the fiscal year ending, they have not answered their phone, i will continue to call

i will be out 5 years this NOV which is why i do not wish to wait for my trade to open in OCT my chances of getting RSBP will be slim if i wait too much longer.


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2011)

i should also say i was REGF and am joining REG F again


----------



## agc (28 Mar 2011)

_If_ a PLAR is required, there should not be a problem in submitting it in time for any potential offer in the late fall.  Don't leave it to chance, though.  Make sure you're in touch with your recruiters again late in the summer.


----------



## Jhunt (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## SentryMAn (10 Nov 2012)

I know it's a hard question to answer but I'm curious if my thinking is accurate in the timing of a Prior Learning Assessment for previous service.  I had mine sent in September and then re-sent in Late October.  I fully expect it to be 6 weeks - 6 months wait.
Trade choice and prior learning is all Log-O.  The CFRC could not give me any idea of a time frame to expect when I asked.

I'm content with the Wait, as it's nice to have the decision made to re-join.

Thanks,


----------



## Jungle (10 Nov 2012)

It will likely be closer to 6 months.
I had one done last year, and it took close to 6 months; that includes the staff work at the unit.


----------



## brihard (10 Nov 2012)

I recruit for a reserve unit. I had one gent walk in the door fully a year ago. He was about 6 or 8 months out of the RCR; trade qualified in the infantry, deployment with recce platoon, stuff like that- but nothing particularly weird.

I got word within the past month that his PLAR had finally come back. It took them 11 months to determine that a regular force soldier who released a year and a half ago could enter the same trade in the reserves and keep all his quals. We swore him in on Thursday.

Hopefully this is a 'worst case' and proves to be a horror story rather than representative of the norm- but for no particular reason at all, it can take forever.


----------



## SentryMAn (12 Nov 2012)

I waited a long time the first time around to get in, so waiting a few more months isn't going to kill me nor change my mind.  I have a pretty good job now, but really want a career that I have wanted since age 18.  It always amazes me when I think about the military career and the road I've taken thus far.

6-months is nothing to wait for something I know I want.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SentryMAn (15 Nov 2012)

it appears that my file has now been closed for DEO Log O, Received a phone call this morning stating I could re-apply in March if I wanted to pursue the Log trade.

I'm disappointing as I was hoping that by completing a PLAR on me it meant I had a position already and they were waiting for it to return to see where I would land.

More waiting I guess, I am going in to talk to the CFRC to discuss my options at present.

Saw this and think it somewhat applies:

“Character consists of what you do on the third and fourth tries.” 
― James A. Michener


----------



## MMSS (15 Nov 2012)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> it appears that my file has now been closed for DEO Log O, Received a phone call this morning stating I could re-apply in March if I wanted to pursue the Log trade.
> 
> I'm disappointing as I was hoping that by completing a PLAR on me it meant I had a position already and they were waiting for it to return to see where I would land.
> 
> ...



Hang in there, you'll make it. I've also heard that character is "doing the right thing even when no one is watching" - there's no reason that you can't continue to work out and take pride in yourself as an applicant.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Nov 2012)

It just really sucks to have them say you were merit listed and doing a PLAR then to be saying your file is now being closed and to re-apply in March.

If I have to wait for my PLAR to be complete while the trade is open I'm guessing I have a better chance of winning the lottery while not buying tickets then getting back in.


----------



## MMSS (16 Nov 2012)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> It just really sucks to have them say you were merit listed and doing a PLAR then to be saying your file is now being closed and to re-apply in March.
> 
> If I have to wait for my PLAR to be complete while the trade is open I'm guessing I have a better chance of winning the lottery while not buying tickets then getting back in.



Trust me, I know the feeling. I passed an interview in which I was told that I was definitely getting an offer only to get a letter a few weeks later stating that I was medically unfit for service and that my file was closed. It took me several years to get everything in my life lined up such that I could correct the issue and make a new application. March? that's only a few months away. I consider my new application to have moved quickly, I submitted in March and got an offer in November.


----------



## DAA (16 Nov 2012)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> It just really sucks to have them say you were merit listed and doing a PLAR then to be saying your file is now being closed and to re-apply in March.
> 
> If I have to wait for my PLAR to be complete while the trade is open I'm guessing I have a better chance of winning the lottery while not buying tickets then getting back in.



If you were already "merit listed", then your file should NOT be arbitrarily closed.  You should have been briefed as to why you were not selected, given advice on how to make yourself more competitive and provided you were willing to do so (ie; improve your application), the file can remain open for up to 12 months.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Nov 2012)

Essentially, Log closed while awaiting my PLAR.
Therefore my application will be sent to the "closed" pile

In March I will reapply and my file will be "opened" again where I will be able to start again where I left off.

It was a great conversation with the CFRC and I applaud them for putting up with my questions!

I was just worried I would have to re-do ALL the aspects of my application which as it turns out is not what will happen.


----------



## shogun506 (19 Nov 2012)

This just happened to me too. I got merit listed for pilot in October. The next day they told me the October selections were not going to happen. Then today I called to see if anything has changed and it turns out I was taken off the merit list a week later and they submitted a PLAR on me, which is going to take weeks/months. The worst part is that people got some offers early this month and I didn't even have a chance because they delisted me in October. I doubt they'll even get anything out of the PLAR since I was infantry NCM 5 years ago and am now applying for Pilot. Ah well, not my time I suppose.


----------



## srvn2sv (6 Feb 2013)

Just wondering how long a PLAR normally takes to process.  Dropped off transcripts to the RC, and playing the waiting game.  CFAT comes after the PLAR, so I'm just trying to get ready with math skill improvement, spatial testing practice, etc.  But a timeline would be handy to have.  I know there is a thread about wait times but most of the data in those posts are dated back in 2003-05.  I'm looking for intel that is a little more current.

Thank you.


----------



## brihard (6 Feb 2013)

They can, unfortunately, take a considerable period of time. I cannot give you a firm 'from __ to __' gate, I can only offer anecdotal evidence. One individual who joined my reserve unit having recently released from the same trade in the regs was waiting on a PLAR for about 8 months. It's not a matter of the PLAR necessarily being a difficult process, but rather that a limited number of people work on them and there are many to do.

We have a number of reg and reserve medics on this site, we have folks working full time in the recruiting centres, and we have folks from other parts of Canadian Forces recruiting group. Hopefully a few will be along to fill in other pieces of the puzzle for you. It's discouraging, but stick with it- it's worth it.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## srvn2sv (6 Feb 2013)

Thank Brihard.  It's always encouraging to get a response like that.

I VR'd from CFRS Cornwallis back in 1989 in week 8 out of 10.  (what a dummy)  lol  Now 43 with 18 years as a frontline paramedic I want back in as a Med Tech.  Kinda the reverse employment strategy to most.

RC is treating my application as a skilled entry.  My CF friends think it's funny that I want to do BMQ twice in a lifetime.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (7 Feb 2013)

srvn2sv said:
			
		

> Just wondering how long a PLAR normally takes to process.  Dropped off transcripts to the RC, and playing the waiting game.  CFAT comes after the PLAR, so I'm just trying to get ready with math skill improvement, spatial testing practice, etc.  But a timeline would be handy to have.  I know there is a thread about wait times but most of the data in those posts are dated back in 2003-05.  I'm looking for intel that is a little more current.
> 
> Thank you.



From what I am seeing, PLARs are taking minimum 2-4 months if all the info submitted in the first shot was all that was required.  If they come back to you asking for more, expect it to take double that.  It is getting substantially quicker as the PLAR staff has been working hard to get the backlog done.

Also, what recruiting centre are you dealing with?  They specifically told you they wont do a CFAT until the PLAR is back?


----------



## srvn2sv (7 Feb 2013)

Hey Proud Canadian,

I'm dealing with Barrie.  All the staff there seem to be fantastic people and great at what they do.  I'm quite impressed.  The SGT there indicated that I would receive a call with a CFAT testing date and time after the PLAR was completed.  A couple of items were missing when I went in to see them, and although they said I could bring them in the day of the CFAT, I was planning on dropping in today and submitting them so they don't have to wait.  Resume, letter from previous employer and original college diploma.

I won't lie, I've been able to use this time to brush up on math skills and such in prep for the testing; it's been a long time since I've used math outside of calculating someone's heart rate.

I truly can't speak too highly of this forum and the information offered by its members.

Regards,


----------



## SentryMAn (7 Feb 2013)

Keep going in every so often to check on the PLAR, I have a unique situation with mine that I won't go into detail but so far I've been waiting for it to return since August 2012.  I have heard that part is now complete on mine and hoping the rest returns to the CFRC by the week of the 20th.  Needless to say I am getting more and more nervous about it


----------



## ezbeatz (27 Mar 2013)

I have been spending the last few hours trying to find a definitive answer on this question including on this forum with no luck so far so I'm starting a new thread. If there's another thread that covers this topic that someone has a link for that be great.

My question is as follows: I'm doing a CT from reserves as an NCM to reg force officer as a pilot. I know the PLAR will assess prior training and skills. Does having the new PLQ mods 1, 2 & 3 meet the PLAR requirement for the 13-week BMOQ (now mods 1-5)? My brokerage(?) officer (individual handling my CT application in Ottawa) stated that BMQ will allow me to bypass the first part of BMOQ but that ILQ (Sgt's course) is required to bypass all 13 weeks of officer training. I'm not sure if that's correct.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

There is a PLAR DIN site under CMP/CDA...try searching "CDA PLAR BMOQ" on the DIN.  I have the link in my bookmarks at work, can fwd tomorrow if no dice for you.


----------



## ezbeatz (27 Mar 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is a PLAR DIN site under CMP/CDA...try searching "CDA PLAR BMOQ" on the DIN.  I have the link in my bookmarks at work, can fwd tomorrow if no dice for you.



Thanks. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2013)

As you have NOT COMPLETED the PLQ, I would think that your chances are slim to non-existant.


----------



## Eowyn (27 Mar 2013)

Here is the DIN link.

http://cda.mil.ca/j3ops/milequiv/botp-eng.asp


----------



## ezbeatz (27 Mar 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As you have NOT COMPLETED the PLQ, I would think that your chances are slim to non-existant.



The PLQ format change this year so Mod 6 - part 1 is now Mod 3. Mod 6 Inf is now Mod 4 but only the infantry has to do Mod 4 so would having the new Mod 3 count as having completed PLQ for other trades?


----------



## ezbeatz (27 Mar 2013)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Here is the DIN link.
> 
> http://cda.mil.ca/j3ops/milequiv/botp-eng.asp



Thanks! I'm not on a DIN comp now but I'll check it out tonight when I have access to one.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2013)

ezbeatz said:
			
		

> The PLQ format change this year so Mod 6 - part 1 is now Mod 3. Mod 6 Inf is now Mod 4 but only the infantry has to do Mod 4 so would having the new Mod 3 count as having completed PLQ for other trades?



Now if, on the other hand, you had your BMOQ done, then it would qualify you as PLQ.  I am not so sure it works the other way around, as there are things on BMOQ that will not be taught on PLQ.


----------



## MikeL (27 Mar 2013)

ezbeatz said:
			
		

> The PLQ format change this year so Mod 6 - part 1 is now Mod 3. Mod 6 Inf is now Mod 4 but only the infantry has to do Mod 4 so would having the new Mod 3 count as having completed PLQ for other trades?



Yes,  only the Infantry do the Infantry Mod 4;  BUT their is a Army Mod 4 that all non Infantry Soldiers do.

I don't know how PLQ works out for RCN and RCAF pers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

Add this into the equation.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I don't know how PLQ works out for RCN and RCAF pers.



AFAIK, it is the CF PLQ QS and TP.  Some RCAF types do it at the ACA in Borden, I've known some to do it with the Navy in Halifax (CFNOS?) and Aldershot.


----------



## ARMY_101 (3 Apr 2013)

I've asked the same question since I also have a CT in from PRes NCM to RegF officer.  A qualified MCpl will bypass BMOQ, CAP, and proceed directly onto their trades course.  Upon completion of the trades course, they will be promoted to Lt.  This is the latest I've been told, but of course we're all unique and should get a specific answer straight from D Mil C 7.


----------



## upandatom (23 May 2013)

Has anyone done a PLAR from ACISS-CST to ATIS yet? 

1. Curious, just looking around for now, trying to keep informed and updated;
2. PSO has said start a PLAR through your chain, problem is my CoC isnt the sig type and wasnt sure what an ATIS tech was, :facepalm:
3. Legacy LCIS QL5 (including DL 2.0/2.1 transition courses) qualified as well as an abundance of OSQs and equipment courses.

Cheers


----------



## Rheostatic (12 Jun 2013)

A couple questions on PLARs:

1. When outlining how I've met the requirements of a qual or course, is it better to use the performance objectives listed in the TP or QS for that course, or the performance requirements listed in the qual specification? 

2. If a member of the Army wants to PLAR a CF qual that is not controlled by the Army, how will that affect the PLAR process? Do they still go through LFDTS?

(Searched a lot of threads on PLARs, but most are in the recruiting section, and that's not the kind of PLAR I'm interested in).


----------



## ARMY_101 (27 Aug 2013)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Here is the DIN link.
> 
> http://cda.mil.ca/j3ops/milequiv/botp-eng.asp



Does CDA also process the waivers for CAP? What I stated in my post above is still accurate according to my unit, but I'm trying to find the references if needed.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2013)

I don't believe so; that would be DAT/LFDTS for a CA 'owned' course.  There is a LFCO (24-20?) that should confirm/give details.   I can't remember the exact LFCO and am home prepping for my pack/load.


----------



## ARMY_101 (27 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't believe so; that would be DAT/LFDTS for a CA 'owned' course.  There is a LFCO (24-20?) that should confirm/give details.   I can't remember the exact LFCO and am home prepping for my pack/load.



Outstanding, found it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2013)

Confirms the "UFI" section of brain is still a well-oiled machine.

Now if I could only find my car keys....


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Nov 2013)

Can anyone share a working link to the "Canadian Forces Equivalency Database"?


----------



## vend131 (3 Mar 2014)

First I would like to thank those who reply in advance and apologize if this is similar to another post.

My question is in regards to the PLAR as the tittle suggests, I am a graduate of the St Lawrence College Primary Care Paramedic Program in Ontario and a certified AEMCA. I have been working through my Medical Technician application since February of 2013, to this point I have completed my CFAT, Medical and Interview and my references have been contacted. So far things have been moving along fairly well despite long gaps in between being contacted, but I am wondering if there is any way of finding out whether my credentials will holdup for the PLAR and how long the review process usually takes.

 I haven't been able to get a clear answer from the recruiters so I figured where better to turn than to the Military community. 
Again thank you for any help provided.

Regards


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Mar 2014)

PLAR's have been discussed previously.  They take however long they need to take.  There is a whole sub-forum dedicated to the medical branch here http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?board=45.0, start reading.


----------



## DAA (3 Mar 2014)

vend131 said:
			
		

> First I would like to thank those who reply in advance and apologize if this is similar to another post.
> My question is in regards to the PLAR as the tittle suggests, I am a graduate of the St Lawrence College Primary Care Paramedic Program in Ontario and a certified AEMCA. I have been working through my Medical Technician application since February of 2013, to this point I have completed my CFAT, Medical and Interview and my references have been contacted. So far things have been moving along fairly well despite long gaps in between being contacted, but I am wondering if there is any way of finding out whether my credentials will holdup for the PLAR and how long the review process usually takes.
> I haven't been able to get a clear answer from the recruiters so I figured where better to turn than to the Military community.
> Again thank you for any help provided.
> Regards



No, the program from St Lawrence College isn't on the list, so you require a full PLAR which will take anywhere from 2 weeks to 2-4 months.


----------



## MedicTWO (24 Mar 2014)

Hey I thought I would share my personal application story 

I first applied for Med Tech as my first choice and vehicle tech as second in July of 2013. I faxed my application in to CFRC Edmonton (apparently it moves faster than if you do it online). Sadly, Med Tech was closed and they swapped my file over for vehicle tech.

Early March I called again to see if Med Tech has opened up again and to pull vehicle tech from my application. Nothing against the trade I just feel that I would be happier as a med tech and would love to give a spot to someone who truly wants to fix tanks. 

Edmonton, being the wonderful recruitment center they are got me in for testing, medical and interview right away!!   Everything went well and now I  am waiting on my PLAR to be done since I am already a licences PCP-IV in BC. 

My only worry is that all of the positions will be fill before my PLAR is complete and that I will have to wait until the next round of openings. I was told that it could take a close to 6 months to complete.  On the plus side however my prior education does help me in the standings for selections as well I will be brought in at a higher pay scale.

If anyone knows what the past precedent for PCP's PLAR results I would be appreciative.

I'll update as I learn more and find out more information

~MedicTWO


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2014)

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> Everything went well and now I  am waiting on my PLAR to be done since I am already a licences PCP-IV in BC.
> 
> My only worry is that all of the positions will be fill before my PLAR is complete and that I will have to wait until the next round of openings. I was told that it could take a close to 6 months to complete.  On the plus side however my prior education does help me in the standings for selections as well I will be brought in at a higher pay scale.
> 
> If anyone knows what the past precedent for PCP's PLAR results I would be appreciative.



This may be of interest.

Normally how long does a PLAR take? Paramedic going for Med Tech  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109356.0

semi skilled med tech applicant needs info  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81858.0.html
PLAR for Med Tech is discussed here. 

Will my college/Certification meet PLAR requirements for Med Tech?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/114248.0


----------



## MedicTWO (24 Mar 2014)

> Normally how long does a PLAR take? Paramedic going for Med Tech
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109356.0
> 
> semi skilled med tech applicant needs info
> ...



Thank you mariomike for the info! The second thread was very helpful (it didn't come up on my search) 

Sadly, just talked to my MCC (he needed extra documents) and it appears unless god smiles down upon me; I will be missing the selection (April 21st) and having to wait for med tech to reopen.

I think however I have one of the best file managers in the CFRC. It takes an average of 30 minutes to receive an email reply and I always get called back the same day!


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2014)

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> Thank you mariomike for the info! The second thread was very helpful (it didn't come up on my search)



You are welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Crispy Bacon (5 Apr 2014)

(This applies to current CAF members who are OTing/CTing/doing whatever career move that requires the use of the PLAR system. I have no experience with PLARs for applicants/new recruits.)

Reference: DAOD 5031-1

As I posted here earlier, I’ve recently gone through the VOT process from combat arms to RMS Clk.  I’ve been combat arms for 6 years but working out of trade for the last 2.  A big part of my VOT was the prior learning assessment and recognition (PLAR) process.  My experience resulted in having all of RMS Clk QL3 written off.  However, each case is unique and you need to justify why your experience counts.

There was A LOT of confusion about this program and how it works, including here on the forums.  I thought I would provide a few tips learned through my experience:

1. Read the DAOD referenced above.

2. The purpose of a PLA is to recognize *ANY* relevant training, experience, or knowledge gained outside of the military in accordance with ANY formal military courses.  If you think your secret weekend ninja gig qualifies you for your underwater ninja knife-fighting course, request it.  If you think your part-time mechanic job might qualify you towards being a Vehicle Tech, request it.  If you think working at McDonald’s means you might have some credit towards being a Cook, request it.  Point being, if you don’t ask you won’t know.

3. You DO NOT need to have 100% of the experience you’d get on a course in order to have that course written off.  The CAF is willing to accept a “reasonable risk” that does not impact safety or legal requirements if you have completed at least 70% of the course’s experience.  The CAF is willing to give you the remaining 30% through OJT/your home unit/training at another unit.  In this current budget-constrained environment, you can bet the CAF is going to be very sympathetic when it comes to defining “risk” to keep members at home and avoid having to send them on TD for several months.

4. PLAR is NOT a home unit chain of command decision.  No, your Section Commander/Platoon WO/Chief Clerk etc. DO NOT determine your PLAR results.  If your Section Commander unilaterally shuts down your PLAR request because “you can’t do that,” they don’t know what they’re talking about.

5. Where your home unit chain of command does come into play is in verifying your request.  Just because you say “I worked in the Orderly Room doing releases for six months” doesn’t mean anything.  *Prove it. * “Proof” can include:

a. Letters of recommendation
b. Supporting letters from your CO/chain of command
c. Terms of reference
d. Your MPRR (to the extent that you were in a position for a certain number of days)
e. Course certificates/reports
f. PERs/PDRs from being in that position
g. Samples of work

Now, here’s what you need to do:

1. Learn your occupation’s managing authority.  This is usually an L2 organization and is the ONLY cell that has the ability to PLAR your experience.  For support trades, it’s CDA.

2. Find the training plan for your course.

3. From the training plan, you will be able to determine the course’s POs and EOs.  For example, you need to find:

PO 001: do stuff
PO 002: do things
PO 003: get creative
PO 004: lead PT
PO 005: spell your name correctly

4. This is what the course “is.”  Now you need to equate your experience with what the course is.  It’s easiest to do this through a table that clearly breaks down your experience within that specific PO.

5. Ideally, if you’re OTing, your PLAR is completed and back to you BEFORE you ACCEPT a VOT.  Part of the VOT application is “PLAR results” which means you should know those results.  However, a PLAR can be requested at any time.

6. Be specific.  Do not bullshit, but also realize that you probably have experience you don’t even think about.  The person sitting down to look at your file does this every day and does not know you personally.  They are not about to ask you for more information or ask what you mean if something is unclear – they will simply reject your PLAR for lack of substantiation.  It is YOUR job to prove your experience.  Have you been a grocery store cashier? Do you have a driver’s licence?  Were you on a university school council?  Do you write for your school’s monthly newsletter?  What did you do in these positions?

7. Include dates.  How long was your experience?  One day?  A week? Two months?  Ten years?

8. Now you probably have a big fat file of everything from your BMQ course report to the painting you did for Mother’s Day in grade 3.  Great.  This file goes to your chain of command for them to verify for your experience (see above).  They may write a letter for the CO to sign that verifies your experience and recommends your PLAR be accepted, or they may only make sure you’re not BSing about being a JTF2 assaulter on weekends.  Or they may say nothing, and submit it for processing.  *Electronically copy everything before it goes up your chain of command.*

9. Now you wait.  Your Chief Clk should be sending everything directly to the managing authority; electronically is the new trend because these PLARs can be several hundred pages (depending on the request) and mail is expensive.  I’d say three weeks is a reasonable period to wait after submitting your PLAR to the Chief Clk before asking if they received a response.

10. Eventually, you will receive a letter from the managing authority that says “Congratulations, you’ve been granted xxx qualification” or “Sorry, the documents provided do not prove you have the experience for your underwater knife-fighter qualification.”

I hope this helps.  If anyone has any questions please let me know and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## rjm (17 Apr 2014)

Has anyone recently sub-component transferred from COATS to PRes?

The unit is just about to start the transfer process, and I was advised that the Chief Clerk will submit a PLAR for me to determine training status. Since I have been told a variety of things, I'm wondering if anyone has recently gone through a similar experience and has any words of wisdom to share.


----------



## brihard (17 Apr 2014)

rjm said:
			
		

> Has anyone recently sub-component transferred from COATS to PRes?
> 
> The unit is just about to start the transfer process, and I was advised that the Chief Clerk will submit a PLAR for me to determine training status. Since I have been told a variety of things, I'm wondering if anyone has recently gone through a similar experience and has any words of wisdom to share.



What courses have you done?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (17 Apr 2014)

I think you're also going to need to provide more information on what you're transferring to. Also, are you a CIC officer in COATS with only CIC courses or do you have previous experience? 

If your background is CIC only I don't think you'll be able to show you've completed 85% of the material of any courses other than BMQ/BMOQ and that is generally the threshold for a PLAR.


----------



## kratz (17 Apr 2014)

I have observed a couple of CTs that were successfully PLAR'd with only CIC courses.
One individual has had a long career since transferring. I can not comment on any recent changes or requirements though.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (17 Apr 2014)

A PLAR is initiated by the member, not the unit. It is up to the member to prove that they have experience and qualifications that can be used towards the future trade/qualification. 

Also, see http://army.ca/forums/threads/114639.0


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2014)

I will go along with the rest and say that CIC/COATS Basic does not equal PRes/Reg Force BMOQ.....

Unless things have changed, I do believe this is what is covered on the CIC Basic....



> The CIC Basic Officer Training Course (BOTC) is designed to provide students with the skills and knowledge required to perform as junior officers at the corps / squadron and Cadet Summer Training Centres (CSTCs). The course will:
> 
> A. Introduce officers to the military environment;
> B. Teach basic military and leadership skills common to all officers in the CF;
> ...


----------



## rjm (17 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the helpful opinions... so far.

I'm mostly looking for confirmation that someone with an appropriate level of service (say 15 years) can bypass BMQ/BMOQ to start at the level of taking BMOQ-L (aka CAP). Since this is the general consensus of most people, but wanted to know if anyone has recently gone through this experience. If full PLAR was not granted for BMQ/BMOQ, was partial credit given with the exception of any combat related modules.

I was advised the PLAR would be prepared for me by the OR, but I'm trying to be proactive to assist them with the process, since they have not processed this kind of sub-component transfer in a very long time.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2014)

rjm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helpful opinions... so far.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for confirmation that someone with an appropriate level of service (say 15 years) .......





The amount of Service is not the factor.  What is important is how long ago that Regular or PRes Service was.   It used to be that five (5) years was the cut-off, and ten (10) years meant that you would have to redo all.  What the current policy is, will have to be for a current CFRG member to say.


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2014)

rjm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helpful opinions... so far.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for confirmation that someone with an appropriate level of service (say 15 years) can bypass BMQ/BMOQ to start at the level of taking BMOQ-L (aka CAP). Since this is the general consensus of most people, but wanted to know if anyone has recently gone through this experience. If full PLAR was not granted for BMQ/BMOQ, was partial credit given with the exception of any combat related modules.
> 
> I was advised the PLAR would be prepared for me by the OR, but I'm trying to be proactive to assist them with the process, since they have not processed this kind of sub-component transfer in a very long time.



BMQ and BMOQ quals are managed and governed by CDA.  I can't remember the exact order # off hand but something like 12/001 or 001/12 comes to mind.  There is a "table/matrix" which lists equivalancies for both BMQ and BMOQ.  It's fairly comprehensive and anything that falls outside the table, will require additional review (ie; PLARing).  Equivalencies are granted based on previous trg, so "time in" won't get you anything, that I know of.

Sub-Component transfers are tricky at best and not sure if they are sufficiently covered in MILPERSCOM Orders or not.  PM me and I will follow up with you next week.


----------



## brihard (17 Apr 2014)

Have you qualified on C7 and shot PWT1? Have you done the gas hut? CF field communications? Living and working as a dismounted section?

I would suggest that no amount of CIC experience is going to grant equivalencies that should be recognized as writing off some of these absolute fundamentals.

Time in means almost nothing. What have you *done* in that time, and as importantly, where is it formally recorded that you did so?


----------



## Terrance450 (21 May 2014)

Hello.  

My PLAR process took appx. 4-5 months.  Apparently this is the usual amount of time it takes.  

I was speaking with my recruiters today, and they stated that there are "SOME POSITIONS STILL AVAILABLE" for the semiskilled MED-TECH trade.  As for when I will be merit listed or sworn in, "SOON" was the response.  

Personally, I will take the "some, and soon"!  It is one more step in the right direction.  

Hopefully you hear some good news as well.  Take care and have a great day!


----------



## Krista13 (24 Jun 2014)

Good afternoon.

A PLAR was submitted on my behalf on June 6th.  Can you tell me how long the process normally takes?  I am an older recruit and if it is going to drag on (I have read about some extremely lengthy processing times on here), I will change my application to RMS clerk.  I don't want to be sitting here a year from now, still working at job I dislike.

Thanks!


----------



## Captain Mark (24 Jun 2014)

The Prior Learning Assessment Review (PLAR) is not conducted by recruiting centres/detachments and, as such, it would be inappropriate to speculate on what you may or may not be granted, or the time it will take to complete. Many factors play into the amount of time it can take to complete a PLAR, including the qualifications being sought.

I would advise against making occupation choices based on the amount of time it takes to complete a PLAR, or your discontent with your current job. Furthermore, there is no guarantee that you will be offered a job in any of your occupational choices.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2014)

Some of you wishing to join the Canadian Armed Forces, may have special skills or education that can be credited towards your training.  This is where one may need to have a Prior Learning Assessment Review (PLAR) done.  The amount of time that it will take to have a PLAR completed will depend on what Trade you are attempting to enroll in, and the skill sets and/or education you may have.  Everyone is an individual, with different skills and education, and therefore assessed on individual cases, so there is no set time for the completion of the PLAR.

Please Note:




			
				Captain Mark said:
			
		

> The Prior Learning Assessment Review (PLAR) is not conducted by recruiting centres/detachments and, as such, it would be inappropriate to speculate on what you may or may not be granted, or the time it will take to complete. Many factors play into the amount of time it can take to complete a PLAR, including the qualifications being sought.
> 
> I would advise against making occupation choices based on the amount of time it takes to complete a PLAR, or your discontent with your current job. Furthermore, there is no guarantee that you will be offered a job in any of your occupational choices.


----------



## MedicTWO (18 Jul 2014)

Well called CFRC Edmonton this morning and found out that my PLAR and Security Check are both complete! Very exciting news now I am waiting to be merit listed hopefully aiming for the November Selection dates.

Today is a very good day


----------



## navygirl770 (6 Aug 2014)

I would like to ask a recruiter what their experience with time frames on PLAR's have been? Mine is at 4 months and counting.  The RC called me a month ago to tell me they spoke to CFRG and it is complete but not yet entered in HRMS.  I know that every case is different but just wondering of recruiters experiences with them.  I have seen a few posts here where it has been said it takes 2-4 months? Is it just a matter of them having a stack of them to enter and just haven't gotten to mine yet?  Everything else is complete, medical, interview CFAT. My VFS is done and Med docs are at the RC so basically my enrolment is waiting on the PLAR. Any information you could provide me would be greatly appreciated.  
Thank You in advance.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (6 Aug 2014)

Good day,

There is no guaranteed amount of time it takes to process an application in part or in whole. Maintain contact with your local recruiting center as to the status of your PLAR.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Aug 2014)

I released from the forces and have my application in because while civi side I realized the CF is the thing for me. I just have one question I am being told that a PLAR has to happen as part of  my verification of prior service now while I do understand that to some extent I'm applying for all CAF trades and coming from an ACISS background I don't see how courses would be transferable other than BMQ can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAA (11 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> I released from the forces and have my application in because while civi side I realized the CF is the thing for me. I just have one question I am being told that a PLAR has to happen as part of  my verification of prior service now while I do understand that to some extent I'm applying for all CAF trades and coming from an ACISS background I don't see how courses would be transferable other than BMQ can anyone shed some light on this for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You need to be a tad bit more specific.  "I'm, applying for all CAF trades" , just doesn't help.  Oh and a "release date" also helps.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Aug 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> You need to be a tad bit more specific.  "I'm, applying for all CAF trades" , just doesn't help.



Sorry applying for Air weapons system tech, Aerospace Control Operator, Avionics system tech


----------



## DAA (11 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Sorry applying for Air weapons system tech, Aerospace Control Operator, Avionics system tech



Better.  Because you have prior service and obviously reached the OFP (ie; QL3) in your prior CF occupation, a PLAR is mandatory.  Only because your CFRC does not have the authority to grant you BMQ nor any other prior CF qualifications.  Whilst the PLAR is in progress, your application will not move forward until the PLAR results are completed.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Aug 2014)

Understood do you have an idea if it would be faster since the only course I have that is relevant is BMQ?


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Understood do you have an idea if it would be faster since the only course I have that is relevant is BMQ?



They look at all your courses, not just BMQ/BMQ-L.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Aug 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They look at all your courses, not just BMQ/BMQ-L.



Ok thanks a lot for the information everyone


----------



## navygirl770 (12 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Understood do you have an idea if it would be faster since the only course I have that is relevant is BMQ?



I have been waiting for almost 5 months for a PLAR.  I am going from one tech trade to another and there are a lot of exemptions in training. That being said, every case is different so maybe yours may go faster. But if you prepare to wait a while you won't be disappointed. Good luck!


----------



## TCM621 (12 Aug 2014)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> Sorry applying for Air weapons system tech, Aerospace Control Operator, Avionics system tech



POET would transfer to AVS and probably allow you to skip Basic Electrical for AWS. Plus bmq, maybe end up with some credited for promotion. A plar is never going to hurt you.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Aug 2014)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> POET would transfer to AVS and probably allow you to skip Basic Electrical for AWS. Plus bmq, maybe end up with some credited for promotion. A plar is never going to hurt you.



I didn't take poet as I went through for ACISS core or sig op


----------



## Treemoss (25 Aug 2014)

Hello,

Just got a quick question in regards to the PLAR. I graduated from a college program that the Canadian Forces sends their subsidized members to take. Though I wasn't in the military, I still took the program. In terms of the PLAR, do they look for anything different if it was a military approved program? or does it not affect the time in which the PLAR takes at all?


----------



## Treemoss (26 Aug 2014)

I guess my real question would be, what else do they look at in the PLAR if you already graduated from a cirriculum that's military approved?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (26 Aug 2014)

Good day,

The PLAR is used to assess all prior education and qualifications including courses taken by prior serving members who are applying for reenlistment into the Canadian Armed Forces related to the chosen occupation on the current application. Courses change over time and a PLAR is used to determine what knowledge gained from previous qualifications match the current requirements of the training for the occupation and may result in the granting of some qualifications towards the current courses/occupation standards. 

For example if you've already done a basic military qualification course and the course has not changed then an individual would be granted that qualification and not have to redo the course if they are re-enrolled.


----------



## Treemoss (26 Aug 2014)

Thank you for you quick response. Coincidently I got a call earlier saying the PLAR came back golden and that I'm set for an interview in a week and a half .


----------



## MedicTWO (30 Sep 2014)

Got my call!! Swearing in in November 7th and St. Jean starts on November 10th!!!!

I'm very happy and super excited


----------



## mediciv (7 Oct 2014)

hey I just got in for basic on Nov 10!! I'm going in as a medic also. Are you flying from Edmonton to montreal?


----------



## Vell (7 Oct 2014)

Congrats on the offer! It is a good thing you only would accept what you really want to do eh?



			
				MedicTWO said:
			
		

> I think however I have one of the best file managers in the CFRC. It takes an average of 30 minutes to receive an email reply and I always get called back the same day!



Maybe I need to transfer my file to Edmonton then lol. The normal response to my emails are an automated message telling me that X is out of the office until Y followed by no response at all. Only about half of the emails I send (once monthly / bimonthly) get answered and I have never once had my call returned after leaving a message (And yes, I give my name, file number and phone number every time).


----------



## MedicTWO (16 Oct 2014)

Vell said:
			
		

> Maybe I need to transfer my file to Edmonton then lol. The normal response to my emails are an automated message telling me that X is out of the office until Y followed by no response at all. Only about half of the emails I send (once monthly / bimonthly) get answered and I have never once had my call returned after leaving a message (And yes, I give my name, file number and phone number every time).



I'm sorry to hear that! I guess I just lucked out 

On a side note... Do not get hurt after you received your offer of enrollment. The extra paperwork sucks and may delay my going to basic.


----------



## Treemoss (23 Oct 2014)

So you're all clear then!?


----------



## RMJOE (10 Jun 2015)

Hello I have been in the application process for Refrigeration Mechanic Tech for the CF. Currently they are processing a plar for me. My question pertains to my past experience of school, work, and hours generally speaking does the CF recognize government certified experience ie ( apprenticeship training redseal trade with documented hours )? If so can you use those hours towards your doing back to back  QL3 and QL5? If you have any experience with this please reply.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2015)

RMJOE said:
			
		

> Hello I have been in the application process for Refrigeration Mechanic Tech for the CF. Currently they are processing a plar for me. My question pertains to my past experience of school, work, and hours generally speaking does the CF recognize government certified experience ie ( apprenticeship training redseal trade with documented hours )? If so can you use those hours towards your doing back to back  QL3 and QL5? If you have any experience with this please reply.



A merge is bringing all these questions together.

Read:  http://army.ca/forums/threads/115480/post-1314603.html#msg1314603


----------



## DAA (11 Jun 2015)

RMJOE said:
			
		

> Hello I have been in the application process for Refrigeration Mechanic Tech for the CF. Currently they are processing a plar for me. My question pertains to my past experience of school, work, and hours generally speaking does the CF recognize government certified experience ie ( apprenticeship training redseal trade with documented hours )? If so can you use those hours towards your doing back to back  QL3 and QL5? If you have any experience with this please reply.



The CF will take all the documents which you have provided (ie; Academic Transcripts, Provincial Certifications, Apprenticeship Programs, etc, etc) and compare these to the RM Tech training requirements.  They will then decide which portions, if any, of the training that you will need to complete and which portions will be granted.

All that information will be provided should you be made an offer of employment.


----------



## Pushpin (13 Jun 2015)

While I have one document to submit for my medical, I will have completed the things required on my end.  The people at my RC want to start a PLAR based on one of my trade choices (RMS Clerk) as I have a college diploma in this field and 7 years of experience.  I was initially all for it but since that, I have spent time searching for more information on PLARs.  It doesn't seem to really benefit in a new recruits case (prior military experience is something entirely different) and will only delay my application by having it processed.  I've even talked to the RMS Clerks at the RC and with very similar circumstances to mine, they were denied recognition.
It has been many years since I graduated college (I'm an old lady to some of you...) and I honestly do not mind doing my QL3's with everyone else.  I knew going into this that would start at the bottom and based on performance and time, I could move on up.  So am I able to decline the offer to start a PLAR?  Is that in my best interest?

If anyone has any insight, it would be great to hear.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2015)

Pushpin said:
			
		

> If anyone has any insight, it would be great to hear.



This discussion may help.

PLAR and the Forces  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/50652/post-1371871.html#msg1371871


----------



## Loachman (13 Jun 2015)

Pushpin said:
			
		

> (I'm an old lady to some of you...)



And just a kid to others.

Meant, of course, in the nicest possible way...


----------



## Pushpin (13 Jun 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And just a kid to others.
> 
> Meant, of course, in the nicest possible way...



Ha!  Let's just say that should I have had a kid in my late teens, they would be eligible to join the forces no problem...  When going through my medical, I remarked how little there would be to report had I applied back in my twenties, hee!

Thank you for the above link, I went through it and it just wasn't quite what I was looking for but I appreciate it all the same.  I was just wondering if you can let the RC know that you would rather skip the PLAR and just start fresh.  If there is no perks to it (no increased wage), the PLAR in my case seems to be moot or even useless.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2015)

OR...

The PLAR results would help you move up in the list of 'most competitive applicant'.  Who knows.  Personally, in this day and age, anything that can be done/used to strengthen the application and increase the chance of receiving an offer, I would let it run its course.

I know someone who had a PLAR for an occupational transfer into a new trade and was granted a QL3 bypass based on college and experience.  Some people get it, some don't.  I doubt it will result in a big delay, but you can always ask the RC the pro's/con's.


----------



## Sempai Julia (8 Jul 2015)

A wee bit confused.
I was told that my PLAR is separate from my application process. That I can be chosen, sent to BMQ all while my PLAR is being assessed.
What I'm gathering here is that this is not the case.
Am I right in guessing that NOTHING happens until the PLAR is completed to?


----------



## DAA (8 Jul 2015)

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> A wee bit confused.
> I was told that my PLAR is separate from my application process. That I can be chosen, sent to BMQ all while my PLAR is being assessed.
> What I'm gathering here is that this is not the case.
> Am I right in guessing that NOTHING happens until the PLAR is completed to?



Generally speaking, you are NOT eligible for selection or enrolment if a PLAR has been initiated and the results are still outstanding.  Rarely will they make exceptions to this rule.


----------



## Sempai Julia (8 Jul 2015)

well crap :-\
Thanks DAA


----------



## DAA (8 Jul 2015)

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> well crap :-\
> Thanks DAA



PM'd you with some more details!


----------



## Che85 (27 Jul 2015)

Once the PLAR is complete, will they contact me or will I be merit listed automatically givien that the background check is done?


----------



## Leeworthy (27 Jul 2015)

They did not contact me once my PLAR was done. I contacted them and inquired. So I would go with that and maybe make a call to find out what the status of your application is.


----------



## Armyhca (25 Sep 2015)

Hi all,

I'm in the final stages of my application for an HCA position, DEO, Officer. I've completed: PT, CFAT, Med, Interview. The last piece I need to wait for is the PLAR. I'm aware of what a PLAR is- I'm just not sure of why I need one when I don't have prior military experience.

My education level is Masters in Healthcare Administration and a Bachelor of Science from a well known Canadian university. I'm also a Certified Healthcare Executive (CHE) from the Canadian College of Healthcare Leaders. No previous military training where a PLAR would be necessary.

I'm assuming that I am required to complete a PLAR because of my trade choice. However, it's been 3 months now and I thought that it would have been more of a "check off the box" type of formality. All of my diplomas and transcripts were enclosed with my application. 

I have a few questions:

1. What could a realistic outcome be of a PLAR for an HCA officer candidate? Is it possible to have some occupation training exempt? Is that perhaps why it is taking 3 months - or is it more of a "checking off the box" to ensure that I am qualified for the role?

2. I understand that it is difficult to predict wait times for a PLAR. I was told anywhere between 1-3 months. What exactly are they doing with my transcripts/diploma? Are they checking the courses and the curriculum?

3. Does anyone have an insider perspective on the PLAR process. Is it perhaps a staffing/backlog issue?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2015)

From a previous post:



			
				Crispy Bacon said:
			
		

> (This applies to current CAF members who are OTing/CTing/doing whatever career move that requires the use of the PLAR system. I have no experience with PLARs for applicants/new recruits.)
> 
> Reference: DAOD 5031-1
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2015)

Sorry.  I can't be of much more help than this, having been removed from the position of a unit Recruiter for some years now, and only have a BA from the days when computers filled whole rooms, but here goes:

Prior Learning Assessment Review - PLAR;

The Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition (PLAR);

Prior Learning assessment Review( PLAR ); 

Prior Learning Assessment (PLAR) Information; and

Prior Learning Assessment Review( PLAR ) FAQs to which this thread has been merged.


----------



## ShaunaS (25 Sep 2015)

Hi Armyhca,

Not having prior military experience does not negate the need for a PLAR; it could actually benefit you greatly WRT training. 

1. Dependant on what is determined to be equivalent prior learning(my unqualified opinion is that you have lots :nod, you could be granted a partial or full equivalency following BMOQ. Partial would include being posted to a training establishment to complete the remainder of necessary training. Full equivalency would allow you to immediately be posted to a unit for duty, as well as grant a promotion up to and including Capt/Lt(N) as applicable, retroactive to enrolment. So yes, they absolutely want to ensure you have the proper qualifications and that the education you received on civvy street is in line with what is offered through the CAF.    

2. You will soon find the phrase "hurry up and wait" to be synonymous with military culture. That being said - The PLAR has to pass through a few hands so the wait seems _reasonable_. Quick and dirty: it is initiated at the CFRC, reviewed at the CFRG HQ, evaluated and recorded by the appropriate IT&E MA then the results are forwarded back down the the CFRG HQ, then the CFRC and subsequently the applicant/yourself. 

3. I do not. But as you mentioned you are now on the later end of the timeframe they gave you, it wouldn't hurt to touch base with your RC to get an update on your file. Most clerks don't bite.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Sep 2015)

As mentioned, PLAR results might have a positive influence on how 'competitive' you are as well.


----------



## DAA (25 Sep 2015)

1. As previously mentioned above, the possible waiver/granting of some of the HCA training and maybe some credit towards pay and or future promotion.

2. They are comparing your prior education and experience against the HCA CF Training standards.

3. Yes and perhaps!

Good luck!  You have some pretty nice credentials by the way!      :nod:


----------



## jitterbug (1 Oct 2015)

Looking for the doc that states you can get CAP training covered off if you have PLQ-Land.  I found this but it doesn't say anything about CAP.  If someone could post a link it would be most apprecitated as I have looked everywhere.
Note: Para 11 (b)  and Note 2


http://cda-acd.mil.ca/ops/equiv/doc/CDA%20BMOQ%20Equivalency%20Directive%2019%20May%2010.pdf


----------



## Ostrozac (1 Oct 2015)

You're digging in the wrong place. Army qualifications (like PLQ-Land/PLQ-Army and CAP/BMOQ-Land) aren't CDA qualifications, and are governed by an entirely different PLAR process. What you are looking for is LFCO (Land Force Command Order) 24-20. Sorry I can't give you a link, it's DWAN only. One of the annexes to LFCO 24-20 spells out the equivalencies in detail.


----------



## sidemount (1 Oct 2015)

CAO 24-20

Annex A is the form
Fill it out....add course report and mprr, to the CO for recommendation. Then it gets sent to CTC Gagetown for approval.

I just did the exact same thing.

Its not CAP anymore, its BMOQ-L (AIOX)


----------



## jitterbug (2 Oct 2015)

Thank you both for the reply.  I found the CAO 24-20 so now I just have to find the LFCO 24-20.  I just basically need whatever says that PLQ-L is equivalent to BMOQ-L.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Oct 2015)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Thank you both for the reply.  I found the CAO 24-20 so now I just have to find the LFCO 24-20.  I just basically need whatever says that PLQ-L is equivalent to BMOQ-L.



LFCOs do not exist anymore they were replaced by CAOs.  LFCO stood for Land Force Command Orders and when they renamed Land Force Command to Canadian Army the LFCOs were just retitled Canadian Army Orders (CAOs) the content remained the same.  So if you have CAO 24-20 it is the same as LFCO 24-20 maybe just formatted differently and references updated.


----------



## llin_X (22 Oct 2015)

Hi everybody,

I just received letter from RC that PLAR has to be done  Is there any way to refuse PLAR? I applied for med tech and because I work as a nurse, that's for sure the reason for doing PLAR. My other trade is AVN tech, if I remove med tech from my application, will it automatically remove PLAR as well? I've read all PLAR related messages I could find here but there is nothing about refusing the PLAR


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2015)

llin_X said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just received letter from RC that PLAR has to be done  Is there any way to refuse PLAR? I applied for med tech and because I work as a nurse, that's for sure the reason for doing PLAR. My other trade is AVN tech, if I remove med tech from my application, will it automatically remove PLAR as well? I've read all PLAR related messages I could find here but there is nothing about refusing the PLAR



As your PLAR is towards your Med Tech application, that is all it is for.  It does not affect significantly in any way your AVN Tech selection, other than being a check in your "Education" box, as your nursing experience is irrelevant to the AVN Trade.


----------



## llin_X (22 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As your PLAR is towards your Med Tech application, that is all it is for.  It does not affect significantly in any way your AVN Tech selection, other than being a check in your "Education" box, as your nursing experience is irrelevant to the AVN Trade.


Thank you for quick response.


----------



## DAA (26 Oct 2015)

llin_X said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just received letter from RC that PLAR has to be done  Is there any way to refuse PLAR? I applied for med tech and because I work as a nurse, that's for sure the reason for doing PLAR. My other trade is AVN tech, if I remove med tech from my application, will it automatically remove PLAR as well? I've read all PLAR related messages I could find here but there is nothing about refusing the PLAR



NO, you can't refuse the PLAR as this part of the process is tied directly to your future training requirements and pay levels at the time of enrolment.   However, if the PLAR was for the Med Tech occupation and you did remove that occupation, then it would negate the requirement for a PLAR.


----------



## marinemech (15 Feb 2016)

I am in the process of reapplying to the CF for my original trade choices, I had done a PLAR in mid 2013. I was granted some credit for my schooling in Marine Engineering through NBCC and 2800 hours in the automotive industry. I had shipped out to Saint Jean, but had to withdraw due to issues that arose. Having fixed said issues I reapplied only thing to change in schooling is that I have had the opportunity to attend and complete blocks I and II of Auto Mechanic.

Will the PLAR be for requested for the changes to VehTech as more has changed, or to all trades.

Trades applied for 00129, 00168 and 00367


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2016)

In addition to this 5-page PLAR FAQ mega-thread, see also,

Prior Learning Assessment Review - PLAR  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115480.0

The Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition (PLAR) Process
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114639.0

Prior Learning assessment Review( PLAR ) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97818.0

Prior Learning Assessment (PLAR) Information 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89776.0

etc...


----------



## marinemech (15 Feb 2016)

If I read them correctly, it will be a update to 1 PLAR (00129) to update completed training, and review of the other (00367) to see if anything changes with said training


----------



## jitterbug (15 Apr 2016)

Is it possible to do a PLAR as an NCM to receive equivalency for some Officer qualifications?

An example:  NCM has PLQ-L receives equivalency for BMOQ

Thanks.


----------



## TCM621 (15 Apr 2016)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Is it possible to do a PLAR as an NCM to receive equivalency for some Officer qualifications?
> 
> An example:  NCM has PLQ-L receives equivalency for BMOQ
> 
> Thanks.


Short answer: yes. Just staff it through the chain.


----------



## sidemount (15 Apr 2016)

You only get the officer equiv if you are now an officer. ie you wont be given the BMOQ course code if you are a Sgt.
If you just made the switch, the request goes through your CoC for the COs recomendation and then off to gagetown(i think) for approval


----------



## TCM621 (15 Apr 2016)

sidemount said:
			
		

> You only get the officer equiv if you are now an officer. ie you wont be given the BMOQ course code if you are a Sgt.
> If you just made the switch, the request goes through your CoC for the COs recomendation and then off to gagetown(i think) for approval


I didn't see that part. While you can have BMOQ as an ncm it is only if you held that Qual as an officer prior to relinquishing your commission or re-enlisting as an ncm.


----------



## donaldk (15 Apr 2016)

You can get BMOQ plar'd if you have an open file for a commissioning program. Contact your PSO with your concern, or file case manager for CT.

I had the RegF BMOQ PLAR'd by CFLRS St. Jean as a PRes Master Seaman (with CFPLQ completed) to my MPRR 4 months prior to my CT/OT COS date (via Special Commissioning Plan).  I can't see why the same wouldn't apply for any of the other commissioning plans an NCM is eligible for.


----------



## jitterbug (15 Apr 2016)

donaldk said:
			
		

> You can get BMOQ plar'd if you have an open file for a commissioning program. Contact your PSO with your concern, or file case manager for CT.
> 
> I had the RegF BMOQ PLAR'd by CFLRS St. Jean as a PRes Master Seaman (with CFPLQ completed) to my MPRR 4 months prior to my CT/OT COS date (via Special Commissioning Plan).  I can't see why the same wouldn't apply for any of the other commissioning plans an NCM is eligible for.


"

I'm awaiting a "good to go" message for Special Commissioning Plan so I was wondering if I should start the PLAR now or just wait till I get a positive response.  So yes I have an open file but I don't have a "yes" just yet.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Apr 2016)

Get it drafted, see if they did the PLAR for you already on your message. If they didn't, you can submit right away. They won't action it, if they don't know for sure if you're commissioning.


----------



## sidemount (16 Apr 2016)

They should be doing the plar for bmoq on your message however if you are going for an occupation that needs BMOQ-L, if you have plq Land then you will need to do the plar. This is what I had to do last year. Very straight forward


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2016)

Too SUMMERIZE your same question over the past seven months:



			
				jitterbug said:
			
		

> Looking for the doc that states you can get CAP training covered off if you have PLQ-Land.  I found this but it doesn't say anything about CAP.  If someone could post a link it would be most apprecitated as I have looked everywhere.
> Note: Para 11 (b)  and Note 2
> 
> 
> http://cda-acd.mil.ca/ops/equiv/doc/CDA%20BMOQ%20Equivalency%20Directive%2019%20May%2010.pdf





			
				sidemount said:
			
		

> CAO 24-20
> 
> Annex A is the form
> Fill it out....add course report and mprr, to the CO for recommendation. Then it gets sent to CTC Gagetown for approval.
> ...





			
				jitterbug said:
			
		

> Is it possible to do a PLAR as an NCM to receive equivalency for some Officer qualifications?
> 
> An example:  NCM has PLQ-L receives equivalency for BMOQ
> 
> Thanks.





			
				donaldk said:
			
		

> You can get BMOQ plar'd if you have an open file for a commissioning program. Contact your PSO with your concern, or file case manager for CT.
> 
> I had the RegF BMOQ PLAR'd by CFLRS St. Jean as a PRes Master Seaman (with CFPLQ completed) to my MPRR 4 months prior to my CT/OT COS date (via Special Commissioning Plan).  I can't see why the same wouldn't apply for any of the other commissioning plans an NCM is eligible for.





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Get it drafted, see if they did the PLAR for you already on your message. If they didn't, you can submit right away. They won't action it, if they don't know for sure if you're commissioning.





			
				sidemount said:
			
		

> They should be doing the plar for bmoq on your message however if you are going for an occupation that needs BMOQ-L, if you have plq Land then you will need to do the plar. This is what I had to do last year. Very straight forward


----------



## jitterbug (18 Apr 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Too SUMMERIZE your same question over the past seven months:


.

Actually no.  While related and similar I was asking a different and very specific question.

Asking if you can get something PLAR'd and asking if you can get something PLAR'd before you actually become an Officer are two different scenarios.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2016)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Actually no.  While related and similar I was asking a different and very specific question.
> 
> Asking if you can get something PLAR'd and asking if you can get something PLAR'd before you actually become an Officer are two different scenarios.



Actually you are not asking different, nor specific questions.  You are asking if you can have a Prior Learning Assessment done, which would apply to any aspect of your application.  It does not matter if it is for an NCM or an officer position.  You are trying to get 'credit' for any experience, education or training you have had towards a position, NCM or officer.  No need to think that there are any differences in what to expect from a PLAR; it will be the same process no matter what you are applying it to.


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2016)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> While related and similar I was asking a different and very specific question.



Perhaps "PLAR: Get Officer equivalencies as an NCM" will be merged with "Prior Learning Assessment Review( PLAR ) FAQs".
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42867.100.html
5 pages of related and similar and different and very specific PLAR questions.


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2016)

See Prior Learning Assessment Review( PLAR ) FAQs at http://army.ca/forums/threads/42867.0.html as well for further information. I have not merged the two threads because this would end up somewhere in the middle of the combined thread.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Jul 2016)

So based on the DAOD linked above, and , I understand a PLAR is to be addressed to the IT&E MA (managing authority), through the chain of command. 

Does MA refer to the MA of my trade, or MA of the OSS I want to PLAR?
How would I find out who is the MA of a given OSS?
Should an Army member, seeking to PLAR a non-army (joint?) qual, use the CDA process/form or the Army process/form?
(Do these questions even make sense?)


----------



## CountDC (6 Jul 2016)

yes they make sense.

MA would be the new trade.  Infantry cannot complete a PLAR for a Bos'n.

The easy answer to the rest is go to your OR.  Most clks don't bite often although the navy ones may still have their ships knife handy if they were just recently landed.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Jul 2016)

CountDC said:
			
		

> yes they make sense.
> 
> MA would be the new trade.  Infantry cannot complete a PLAR for a Bos'n.
> 
> The easy answer to the rest is go to your OR.  Most clks don't bite often although the navy ones may still have their ships knife handy if they were just recently landed.


Thanks for your answer. To clarify, I'm not trying to PLAR a different trade. Rather, I'm trying to PLAR a specialty (OSS) that is applicable to "any occupation". It's not an Army NQual so I can't tell who will finally have responsibility for assessing the PLAR.

If I understand you correctly, MA refers to the Managing Authority for a trade, not for an OSS. Point taken on clerks though. We get along quite well, I just like to do my research and get my ducks aligned before paying them a visit.


----------



## captloadie (7 Jul 2016)

The MA for a qualification can be difficult to find if you can't track down the QS, which should say who that authority is. While the clerks may have the answer to the process, they would likely have to do the same amount of research as the individual asking the question. Depending on the qual you are trying to PLAR, you might want to contact the training establishment that normally provides the training that grants the qual to see who the MA is.


----------



## DAA (7 Jul 2016)

captloadie said:
			
		

> The MA for a qualification can be difficult to find if you can't track down the QS, which should say who that authority is. While the clerks may have the answer to the process, they would likely have to do the same amount of research as the individual asking the question. Depending on the qual you are trying to PLAR, you might want to contact the training establishment that normally provides the training that grants the qual to see who the MA is.



In most cases and from what I have seen in the past, PLARs such as this, would be sent to the Standards Section of the Training School who is responsible for conducting the course/training qualification which is being sought for equivalency.


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Jul 2016)

I did some more digging, and I managed to find the MA and the name of the Qualification Manager. The MA is outside of the Army, so I'm still wondering if the PLAR has to go through CTC on its way to the MA. I noticed that CAO 24-20 applies only to quals that are managed by the Army.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> In most cases and from what I have seen in the past, PLARs such as this, would be sent to the Standards Section of the Training School who is responsible for conducting the course/training qualification which is being sought for equivalency.


This particular qual is not directly associated with a course. Rather, the prerequisites are a combination of courses (which I've done) and experience (for which I will seek equivalency). So, there's no trg establishment associated with the qual.


----------



## JTRACKER (28 Jul 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I just submitted my docs for PLAR review and it took only a week for a response.  The problem I have is that all my skills were rejected, even all my previous military training.

I have been advised that I will have to start from the beginning, which seems to me quite odd.  I understand that I have been out of the service for quite some time, but to think my post military career as well as their own training has been disregarded, is quite disappointing.

Is there the possibility to interview/discuss directly with the PLAR reviewing party to get some explanation or appeal to this decision?

If anyone has some idea on a direction, it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jul 2016)

More information is necessary.  How long have you been out?  What trade are you applying for?  What did you do while out of the military?

All those factors enter into consideration.


----------



## DAA (29 Jul 2016)

JTRACKER said:
			
		

> I just submitted my docs for PLAR review and it took only a week for a response.  The problem I have is that all my skills were rejected, even all my previous military training.
> I have been advised that I will have to start from the beginning, which seems to me quite odd.  I understand that I have been out of the service for quite some time, but to think my post military career as well as their own training has been disregarded, is quite disappointing.
> Is there the possibility to interview/discuss directly with the PLAR reviewing party to get some explanation or appeal to this decision?
> If anyone has some idea on a direction, it would be appreciated.



Pretty much anything beyond the "5-year" point will not be granted, unless, you have been employed in the private sector utilizing those skills and qualifications.  The PLAR is reviewed by the OA/TA (Occupation and/or Training Authority) for "currency" and not by CAF Recruiting.  So if the course content has changed markedly over time, they won't grant you the previous qualification(s).


----------



## JTRACKER (1 Aug 2016)

Hi Guys,

To add more detail - I left in 1989 as an IE551 and I've been employed since, starting from a Journeyman Industrial Electrician and for the past 17 years as a Controls Engineer/Systems Integrator - with the desire to re-enter as an AVS tech.

I left the military with my last position held being as a Flight Simulator Tech in Greenwood and have carried all that specialized training across my civilian career.

I am aware I have not worked on Aircraft for the time since my release, but would expect to not have to repeat all the "basic" electrical/electronics courses provided in Borden and especially POET in Kingston - as it is what I do day to day.  

I have my aptitude test tomorrow morning (2 Aug) and will see where I go from there.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Magisterjuris (25 Oct 2016)

Good day. 

This board is an invaluable resource. It has answered many of my questions regarding the purpose and process of, as well as the considerations relevant to a PLAR.

I have a DEO Legal Officer application in progress at the moment. It has been nominated for Jag Pre-Board Review. Around July 29th I received an email from "_R3 Production National Processing, Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters_" requesting a number of docs for the PLAR. I submitted the documents as requested; via email and on August 29th. I have not received any confirmation of receipt of those documents. Since submitting the documents, I have not received a response from my CFRC or _STG-CFRG-CustomerSVC@forces.gc.ca _(all email) confirming their receipt or the status of my file. While the PLAR timeline seems reasonable given the examples on this message board, the timeline and communication disruption raise two questions:

_1. If National Processing had encountered any problems in receiving my documents (won't download properly, corrupt file etc.) would they have notified me? Is it odd to not receive any response for confirmation?
2. Is it likely that the current gap in communication requesting an update on my application status is simply that there is no update to give as the PLAR is not complete_? 

Thank you in advance for any help anyone is able to provide. If anyone has additional information and would be kind enough to PM me their response it would be greatly appreciated. This forum is an asset to anyone contemplating a future in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## DAA (25 Oct 2016)

Magisterjuris said:
			
		

> This board is an invaluable resource. It has answered many of my questions regarding the purpose and process of, as well as the considerations relevant to a PLAR.
> 
> I have a DEO Legal Officer application in progress at the moment. It has been nominated for Jag Pre-Board Review. Around July 29th I received an email from "_R3 Production National Processing, Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters_" requesting a number of docs for the PLAR. I submitted the documents as requested; via email and on August 29th. I have not received any confirmation of receipt of those documents. Since submitting the documents, I have not received a response from my CFRC or _STG-CFRG-CustomerSVC@forces.gc.ca _(all email) confirming their receipt or the status of my file. While the PLAR timeline seems reasonable given the examples on this message board, the timeline and communication disruption raise two questions:
> 
> ...



The processing of Legal applicants is a very long drawn out process.  One way to think about this, is like holding/attending multiple "discoveries" during a civil case.   

If there was anything lacking in your initial submission, I'm sure they would have or should have contacted you.  But purely out of courtesy, they should have at least acknowledged receipt of your documents and advised you on the current and future status of your application.

My only suggestion at this point in time, would be to email them again and or contact your local Recruiting Detachment to see if they can provide additional information.  Any future emails that you send, I'd also suggest you tag them with a "Read" receipt, this way you know your email has been opened/read.   Also be sure to add "@forces.gc.ca" to your email "Safe Senders" list and or check your Junk/SPAM emails folders online through your email service provider.


----------



## FutureMilitaryMan (8 Feb 2017)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your time and looking at this and any advice you may be able to give me.  I currently hold an Electronic Engineering Technician diploma from NSCC, which is an accepted SEP program for Weapons Engineering Technician as they still put CAF members through that course to become WENG Techs (I did this as a civilian and paid through my own pocket). I received this diploma 3 years ago, along side CAF members who were going through the course to continue on as WENG techs. 
Now, I am currently in the military and just finished basic training. As I was doing basic , my PLAR was in for review and just came back to me. The results are saying that I will have to redo some of the coursing I have already done, and I doesn't look like I will be getting a quick promotion as a Killick as my classmates had when they did this. I have spoken to some higerups and expressed my concern about having to redo the coursing and not receiving the promotion. I was told they will email someone involved with PLARs and go from there. 
I'm just looking for any advice or words of wisdom anyone has on this and if there is anything else I might be able to do ?

Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Feb 2017)

If there was a change in the Qualification Standard for WET in the past few years, where they added some material and deleted some other stuff, this might be why.  It is very common in the CAF for courses, Qualification Standards and their content/material to be updated, change, etc.  When they do a PLAR (in theory...) they look at what you covered in your previous course, training and/or experience and compare it to the requirements for qualification "as of today"; if things changed over time, so might the PLAR results.


----------



## BrewsKampbell (9 Feb 2017)

So I have 8 years of service, 4 Reg and 4 Reserve (Reg first) and was a substantive MCpl when I released in 2013. Getting sworn back in Thursday and started thinking about previous courses and I wanted to know if my PLQ qual would remain. The LS at the recruiting centre said I would have to do a PLAR since it was done in the reserves. I had both Reg and Res on my PLQ in Wainwright, are the odds good in getting this PLAR'd or am I going to be looking at doing this course over in the future?

Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2017)

TrunkMonkey315 said:
			
		

> So I have 8 years of service, 4 Reg and 4 Reserve (Reg first) and was a substantive MCpl when I released in 2013. Getting sworn back in Thursday and started thinking about previous courses and I wanted to know if my PLQ qual would remain. The LS at the recruiting centre said I would have to do a PLAR since it was done in the reserves. I had both Reg and Res on my PLQ in Wainwright, are the odds good in getting this PLAR'd or am I going to be looking at doing this course over in the future?
> 
> Cheers.



You should retain that qual, but to be on the safe side, bring in a copy of your Crse Report.  It will have the Crse Number and what Qualification Code they used on it that will verify your qual.


----------



## BrewsKampbell (9 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You should retain that qual, but to be on the safe side, bring in a copy of your Crse Report.  It will have the Crse Number and what Qualification Code they used on it that will verify your qual.



Thanks for the answer. Luckily the only paperwork I was good at keeping track of was military course reports. I emailed the recruiter with the serial and qual code. I was granted qualification AINS. I was a little annoyed at the thought of redoing this but I'm hopeful it'll be good to go.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2017)

I did Res CLC back in '93, and I did a PLAR for PLQ back about 10 years ago and was grandfathered the PLQ qual.  I did it mainly because my MPRR showed CLC vice PLQ and I wanted something on paper that was clear on the issue.  The PLAR resulted in a letter from the SSO NCM PD at CDA stating ""in consultation with both the PLQ and ILQ SOs, member is qualified to rank of WO and does not require PLQ or ILQ for further promotion.  [I also requested equivalency for my ILP because I'd done SLC in 2002].  I didn't get exactly what I requested (PLQ and ILQ added onto my MPRR with applic qual codes) but the effect was the same.  The letter is on my Pers File and I have a few copies in my shadow file at home.

My PLAR included my 2 course reports as refs.  Hopefully you'll get similar results.


----------



## BrewsKampbell (15 Feb 2017)

Update: Scanned and sent in my course report Monday, got the email from the recruiting centre today that PLQ has been granted. Quick and easy!


----------



## LightFighter (17 Jan 2018)

If a member has successfully PLAR’d a qualification, are they supposed to receive any sort of supporting documentation?  Or is having it appear on the MPRR the only thing that happens?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2018)

If it's an Army managed course there is a letter sent to the member on DWAN as verification that the qual is granted. Letter can also be found on their SharePoint site via CTC G7.


----------

